# Boot Camp : créer l'option " créer un disque d'installation windows 7 "



## naspy971 (13 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J’essaie désesperement d'installer windows 7 par une clé usb mais je n'ai pas l'option nécessaire sur bootcamp et je regarde des tuto qui expliquent plus ou moins comment faire, apparement il faudrait accéder a info.plist et modifier du texte mais le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à modifier les droit sur le fichier content, je dévérouille le locket et clique sur "wheel : lecure et écriture " et j'ai sa qui apparait "Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises. " donc je ne peux modifier aucun texte. 

Macbook Pro (8,1) OSX CAPITAIN, BOOTCAMP 6.0

Je n'ai pas la possibilité de graver de dvd parceque déjà mon graveur ne fonctionne plus, et pas envie d'aller acheter des dvd.

Mon problème actuel c'est que je ne peux pas écrire dans le fichier en question à cause des autorisations alors que je suis administrateur

Peut être pouvez vous m'indiquer une autre technique pour insaller windows sans dvd....

(_Ne me parlez pas de virtualisation, je l'ai déjà installé et il beug beaucoup trop )_

Merci de m'indiquer comment palier à ce problème.


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2016)

Tu oublies totalement la modification du fichier info.plist qui ne fonctionnait que pour un type de modèle de Mac, en fait l'année de fabrication. De plus, il faut avoir les droits pour resigner ce fichier pour qu'il fonctionne et ça se fait sous le Terminal en ayant démarré sous la partition Recovery. Par contre, je te garantis que ça ne marche pas/plus sous El Capitan.

Il va te falloir passer obligatoirement par un lecteur/graveur externe en ayant aussi obligatoirement gravé le DVD de Windows 7 avec un vrai PC, sinon l'installation sera impossible. N'essaye même pas une gravure sous OS X, ça ne marchera pas, car OS X est incapable de créer le fichier de boot du DVD de Windows.


----------

